# Happy Birthday Bruce



## mredburn (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats on making another one. Happy Birthday Bruce.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a good one Bruce! arty::cake:


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Bruce! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 29, 2012)

*To one cool dude...*

​ 






resent::cake::cake::cake:arty:arty:arty:

*Hope you have a wonderful day!!! 

*​


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 29, 2012)

happy birthday, Bruce!!


----------



## roddesigner (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy B-day Bruce


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a great Birthday Bruce!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bruce!


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jun 29, 2012)

Have a great Birthday Bruce!:biggrin:

David


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRUCE!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy
Birthday 
Bruce
resent::cake::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:arty:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 29, 2012)

In the words of the famous song that you ARE old enough to remember:

"Another day older and deeper in debt"

*HAPPY 
BIRTHDAY,
:cake::bananen_smilies046::cake:
BRUCE!!!*​


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bruce! I hope it is a great one!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bruce, Have fun!!!


----------



## BSea (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bruce.  And thanks for the tips on lost wax casting.  My wax is on the way.


----------

